
Show HN: Erotica Clustering - driftwheeler
http://driftwheeler.com/index.html
======
driftwheeler
This is an Android app. You may ask whether it's safe. Our reply:

1\. We wrote it and we're telling you it's clean.

2\. Two independent security teams, one at The Register and and one at Wired,
vetted the APK before publishing. In their opinion, it's clean and safe.

3\. It requires no Android system permissions. It runs in the Android sandbox,
with Android's maximum security. If you don't understand what this means,
please see:
[https://developer.android.com/training/permissions/index.htm...](https://developer.android.com/training/permissions/index.htm..).

4\. Melondream has thousands of regular users, and has been installed on tens
of thousands of Android devices. No one complains and no one has problems.

5\. Also available through Lazeeva, [http://lazeeva.com](http://lazeeva.com)

Enjoy!

~~~
driftwheeler
Pardon me, the link in #3 should read:

[https://developer.android.com/training/permissions/index.htm...](https://developer.android.com/training/permissions/index.html)

------
driftwheeler
Citation: Discriminative Unsupervised Feature Learning with Exemplar
Convolutional Neural Networks
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1406.6909](https://arxiv.org/abs/1406.6909))

50,000 MetArt-style nudes. No banners, no ads, no hassles, no distractions.
Smart image zoom to fit the woman to the screen.

See random pics (WANDER). When you like one, see the photoshoot on repeat
(TRANCE).

To search for something-- e.g., grass, beach, face-- long press the image
(DREAM). This finds nearest neighbors in deep feature space, but only works
reliably for simple concepts because it's fully unsupervised. The features you
selected by long pressing (inside the box that appears) are more likely, but
only very simple searches are "pure".

For example, long press a close-up face to see more faces... find one you
like, then press TRANCE to see the rest of her. Long press sand and water to
see more girls on the beach. Long press forest greenery to see more girls in
the forest. And so on.

If this is not familiar to you, take a look at:
[http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/cnnembed/](http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/cnnembed/)
Consider one of the big "maps" on that webpage. Notice how the tiny image
patches clustered together in a map tend to be similar to each other. When you
long press the image in Melondream, a box appears. That box is like one of the
tiny image patches. Melondream's DREAM shows you images having patches near
the patch you selected, in Melondream's map. Also notice how impure even a
supervised dream would be.

